# Worx hydroshot



## ///M Sport (Apr 5, 2009)

Hi guys, 

Just wondering if any of us out there are using the worx hydroshot or a similar type of machine for cleaning their cars?

Obviously a mains fed pressure washer would be much more effective, but I’m interested in the portability this product provides and the fact that I think it would cut down my washing times. 

Water access for me is quite complicated and setting up then packing away is a labourious time consuming process. 

I’m thinking a quick prewash via pump sprayer, hydroshot rinse, hydroshot soap onto car, multi mitt wash then rinse with di water via hydroshot again and leave to dry is going to be my quickest maintenance wash routine with not skimping on quality. 

So can any one vouch for this product?


----------



## HEADPHONES (Jan 1, 2008)

I've been using one for almost 2 years.
Powerful enough to get 95% clean power rinsing off pre wash applied with my 2 litre pump sprayer.
Wash wheels.
Power rinse wheels.
Then 2BM wash.
Power rinse.
Dry and done.

Very quick and easy to get out with literally no set up time.

I'll often use it with filtered water to just rinse 1-2 days of dust off the car when recently waxed/sealed.
Takes me 5-10 mins including set up and put away.


----------



## ///M Sport (Apr 5, 2009)

Thanks headphones.... can I ask, when you use filtered water, how much do you use to rinse the car? 

Also do you find the standard battery is sufficient?


----------



## Mcpx (Mar 15, 2016)

It seems like a good idea at first glance but if you approach it logically the only benefit it will give is the ability to work without mains power. If access to water is your primary issue then you will still have that issue with the Hydroshot, yes it can draw water from a standing source such as a bucket or barrel, but so can most decent mains washers. 

The reason it is usually shown working from a bucket is because of the low flow rate, which is a much better indicator of performance than psi/bar, in this case 120 litres per hour, compared to a low end Karcher/Nilfisk etc which would probably be around the 350lph mark, going up to higher end domestic machines which can give up to double that. Basically this means that it doesn’t actually use that much water, which is good if you look at it from the perspective of getting water to the machine, but not so good if you look at it from a performance aspect. Yes it will use less water, but at the same time it will give less cleaning performance because it is using less water, so the times saved in setting up a hose will be lost in extra time spent rinsing. 

If there is no alternative and you don’t mind the cost then go for it, but for car washing at least, I think the machine over promises and under delivers. I’ve washed cars before and rinsed them with a jug filled from buckets carried to site and I can tell you there is no replacement for running water.


----------



## HEADPHONES (Jan 1, 2008)

///M Sport said:


> Thanks headphones.... can I ask, when you use filtered water, how much do you use to rinse the car?
> 
> Also do you find the standard battery is sufficient?


I've got a black B&Q bucket.
To rinse after a wash uses about 2/3 of a bucket for my 350z. (Using a jug or sponge to rinse uses 2 full buckets.)
Probably a full bucket on a large SUV.

My "filtered" water is from a dehumidifier in my cellar.
When I'm running low, I rinse with tap water and then all I need is about 3-4 litres of filtered water to rinse away the tap water.

The included battery lasts for my prewash rinse and shampoo rinse for body and wheels.
It won't last doing 2 cars.
As I wash 2 cars simultaneously sometimes, I have a spare battery.
Charge time is about 4-5 hours.

With no outside tap this is as close to a pressure washer I can get to.


----------



## ///M Sport (Apr 5, 2009)

Mcpx said:


> It seems like a good idea at first glance but if you approach it logically the only benefit it will give is the ability to work without mains power. If access to water is your primary issue then you will still have that issue with the Hydroshot, yes it can draw water from a standing source such as a bucket or barrel, but so can most decent mains washers.
> 
> The reason it is usually shown working from a bucket is because of the low flow rate, which is a much better indicator of performance than psi/bar, in this case 120 litres per hour, compared to a low end Karcher/Nilfisk etc which would probably be around the 350lph mark, going up to higher end domestic machines which can give up to double that. Basically this means that it doesn't actually use that much water, which is good if you look at it from the perspective of getting water to the machine, but not so good if you look at it from a performance aspect. Yes it will use less water, but at the same time it will give less cleaning performance because it is using less water, so the times saved in setting up a hose will be lost in extra time spent rinsing.
> 
> If there is no alternative and you don't mind the cost then go for it, but for car washing at least, I think the machine over promises and under delivers. I've washed cars before and rinsed them with a jug filled from buckets carried to site and I can tell you there is no replacement for running water.


You bring up a really valid point here and one I had not considered. My pressure washer does have the facility to draw water from a bucket. Mains power isnt the issue, it's dragging a massive hose pipe through the house and then packing it away again, it's a ballache.

I've overlooked the fact I can draw water from the bucket via the pressure washer which really isn't that much of a chore to pack away as I purposely bought the most compact one I could find.

Thanks for opening my eyes, I'm off to look into what I need to buy to draw water from my buckets via my pressure washer. I'm assuming some type of hose and filter jobbie. No doubt Bosch do one for my machine for mega £££!


----------



## M1UDE (Mar 7, 2017)

Acquired a Hydroshot today, it’s a far more substantial bit of kit than I first thought. Battery took an age to charge (4.5 hours) but was pleasantly surprised with its “power”. Yes it is no mains operated pressure washer but did a good job on a week’s worth of dirt. Managed to pre rinse car, clean wheels, rinse off and still a bit of charge left. Seemed to get a bit more pressure when garden hose was attached.

Going to save up for a fast charger and another battery...


----------



## HEADPHONES (Jan 1, 2008)

For some reason the power is greater with the long Lance attachment on rather than just the short option :thumb:


----------



## c87reed (Dec 9, 2015)

I will probably acquire one of these soon, had my eye on them a while back with possible show use/prep in mind. Ideal really for the spring/summer months when the car is covered in dust rather than the grit and salt of the winter. I too hate unraveling the hoses etc and makes a lot of sense for the rinse process where you can have a bucket of filtered water at the ready.


----------



## Clasman (Mar 12, 2013)

I purchased one last year to do the overwinter dirt on our caravan it sits on site all year and gets all sorts , not allowed to connect a hose to the drinking water tap on site but can fill aquaroll , 
It did a great job , but needed a second battery or buy the rapid charger
Since January have used to clean the family car so purchased the foam lance attachment, £9.95 and use bilt hamber auto foam , works and cleans great but needs 3 refills to do a6 avant 
Has enough pressure , advantage is time I have 2 karchers but stored over winter for frost 
It’s a great little bit of kit


----------



## M1UDE (Mar 7, 2017)

One other slight grumble is trying to get the filter and tubing to stay at the bottom of the bucket...


----------



## Mcpx (Mar 15, 2016)

M1UDE said:


> One other slight grumble is trying to get the filter and tubing to stay at the bottom of the bucket...


Cable tie or Velcro wrap the hose to the handle of the bucket, works a treat.


----------



## tosh (Dec 30, 2005)

M1UDE said:


> One other slight grumble is trying to get the filter and tubing to stay at the bottom of the bucket...


Mine came with a bucket clip attached to the hose, you clip it on the side of the bucket...

Looks like this


----------



## LSpec (Apr 7, 2013)

M1UDE said:


> One other slight grumble is trying to get the filter and tubing to stay at the bottom of the bucket...


I have a empty liquid detergent container, 2 gallons, instead of using a bucket, so the filter does not slips out easy and requires less "tricks"to keep it in place.:thumb:


----------



## sadsac (May 23, 2019)

M1UDE said:


> Acquired a Hydroshot today, it's a far more substantial bit of kit than I first thought. Battery took an age to charge (4.5 hours) but was pleasantly surprised with its "power".





HEADPHONES said:


> For some reason the power is greater with the long Lance attachment on rather than just the short option :thumb:





Clasman said:


> I purchased one last year to do the overwinter dirt on our caravan it sits on site all year and gets all sorts, It's a great little bit of kit


Apparently the long lance has a magnet which the gun senses and increases power but my long lance just has a hole where the magnet should be - does any one elses have the magnet in their long lance? Or it may just be a USA thing as I've seen it on youtube on the hacks to increase pressure with the short lance (by gaffa taping a magnet onto the short lance!). Otherwise it seems a great little piece of kit (bought from UK Amazon).


----------



## tosh (Dec 30, 2005)

The US ones are different it seems. 
The UK ones run at full power/speed on the short and long lance as far as I can tell.


----------



## c87reed (Dec 9, 2015)

Read a few posts and thread on these Hydroshot and pushed the button on one today. Just posting here as I went for one of the 'Like New' Amazon Warehouse deals. These are in their original packaging and 'as new' but eg the original box is opened or damaged. Being Prime Day though they have an extra 20% off (applied at checkout) and so I got the variable pressure model complete with the short/long lance, 2ah, charger and hose for £68. Worth a punt at that price and Amazon are good for sorting returns etc if req'd.

I've recently bought one of their Jigsaws and that came with 2x 2ah batteries and a fast charger and so I'm okay in terms of batteries and chargers.


----------



## sadsac (May 23, 2019)

tosh said:


> The US ones are different it seems.
> The UK ones run at full power/speed on the short and long lance as far as I can tell.


Super, what i suspected, thanks


----------



## sadsac (May 23, 2019)

oops, duplicate


----------



## sadsac (May 23, 2019)

c87reed said:


> Read a few posts and thread on these Hydroshot and pushed the button on one today. Just posting here as I went for one of the 'Like New' Amazon Warehouse deals. These are in their original packaging and 'as new' but eg the original box is opened or damaged. Being Prime Day though they have an extra 20% off (applied at checkout) and so I got the variable pressure model complete with the short/long lance, 2ah, charger and hose for £68. Worth a punt at that price and Amazon are good for sorting returns etc if req'd.
> 
> I've recently bought one of their Jigsaws and that came with 2x 2ah batteries and a fast charger and so I'm okay in terms of batteries and chargers.


billy bargain, I've since bought a worx drill which came with 2 batteries too, am a convert to the worx ecosystem of interoperable tools/batteries


----------



## HEADPHONES (Jan 1, 2008)

I got the soap dispenser bottle for £9.99 from Amazon.
First one was faulty and just dribbled at the end.
The replacement was good.
Not a snowfoam, but when I filled it 1/4 full with some regular Simoniz wash n Wax it coated the car with a nice frothy prewash ready to power rinse.
Deffo worth the £9.99 as it doesn't even take a minute now to cover the car in prewash Vs ages with a hand pump sprayer.


----------



## Puntoboy (Jun 30, 2007)

Absolutely love mine. Used it several times after arriving at a car show to rinse my car down. I carry 25L-50L of DI water with me as well. Perfect. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## virgiltracey (Apr 19, 2017)

Aldi have their version coming out next week... https://www.aldi.co.uk/cordless-pressure-washer/p/010743269775700


----------



## Scotty B (Jul 1, 2009)

Thinking about the brushless version, does anyone have any experience?


----------



## LeadFarmer (Feb 23, 2011)

Anyone know if the 40V model the take 2 x batteries is going to be released in the UK? I'm holding off buying until I know if we are getting it over here.


----------



## rogeyboy (Apr 15, 2013)

When I lived in my 1st floor apartment, the hydroshot was a godsend. I had a 25l container (I would fill up at work) then leave that in my covered parking space. That would clean the car 4 or 5 times. The hydroshot would last 2 washes. I would rinse it over on the "shower" setting, then pump spray pre wash on the car, then high pressure rinse that off, wash the car etc then "shower" the bodywork off and high pressure rinse the wheels off. 

A place near me sells filtered water pretty cheap so I fill a container with that and use the hydroshot to rinse the car over with filtered water as I'm not sure my nilfisk 110 will draw from a container. I know I should get a DI Vessel...


----------



## HEADPHONES (Jan 1, 2008)

The low setting on the Hydroshot is just nice for rinsing my door shuts without soaking the interior


----------



## Scotty B (Jul 1, 2009)

Has anyone bought the Brushless version?


----------



## tosh (Dec 30, 2005)

HEADPHONES said:


> The low setting on the Hydroshot is just nice for rinsing my door shuts without soaking the interior


I use the low setting for engine bays as well...


----------



## malcolm1975 (Jul 29, 2015)

Sorry for the resurrection of the thread but I’m looking at one of these 
I have a hose just save the hassle of mains power 

Can a snowfoam Lance be attached to these if so what fitting do I need to get


----------



## HEADPHONES (Jan 1, 2008)

malcolm1975 said:


> Sorry for the resurrection of the thread but I'm looking at one of these
> I have a hose just save the hassle of mains power
> 
> Can a snowfoam Lance be attached to these if so what fitting do I need to get


I've seen some people on YouTube fit snowfoam bottles to the
Hydroshot but the results look about the same as using the £10 soap dispenser from Worx


----------

